# DIY Resin Plank Table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now this I like. A lot. I'm looking for an appropriate vehicle to convert to a small camper, been looking for awhile, but the prices are usually ridiculously high. But, when/if I find one, now seriously thinking of making the counter and table tops like this. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/DI...ing-G/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------

